# New to the forum - here is my smoker and my smoker guard dog



## jessedee (May 27, 2010)




----------



## dick foster (May 27, 2010)

Is he actually guarding the smoker or just waiting for some of what's inside?


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

He's making sure nobody gets his share...


----------



## jdt (May 27, 2010)

holy megapixels, we got rassed once by a landowner who was having a jeep jamboree because his dog didn't come home for the three days we were down there smoking and wheelin, he must have had five lbs of scraps, fat and chicken skins LOL


----------



## ak1 (May 27, 2010)

Nice rig!

OT... Why are those boards against the palms?


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, what kind of reverse flow rig is that


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## dick foster (May 27, 2010)

I'd bet they are newly planted and the props are there to help prop them up till they can take root and hold themselves up. Palms usually have dinkly little root balls when compared to other trees.


----------



## ellymae (May 27, 2010)

Nice looking cooker... and I can promise you I won't mess with it!

Good luck and welcome to the party.


----------



## dennisdocb (May 27, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> I'd bet they are newly planted and the props are there to help prop them up till they can take root and hold themselves up. Palms usually have dinkly little root balls when compared to other trees.


Exactly...and that takes awhile..


----------



## mballi3011 (May 27, 2010)

First off welcome Jesse to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. You will also find alot of good recipes and just plain good ways to do things from the good folks that hang out in here. 

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## marty catka (May 28, 2010)

Nice doggy, nice doggy!


----------



## diesel (May 28, 2010)

Welcome.  Nice rig you got there.  Also, good looking Doberman.  I have been around that breed all my life.  Love them.


----------



## jessedee (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey everyone - Thanks for the friendly welcome. I am a real rookie at smoking. believe me! I've over and under cooked everything I've put in my smoker. This weekend I plan to do a Boston and some ribs.  My issue seems to be that I cant get my smoker to maintain the right temp. i can get it to 225 but ends up dropping a lot within those 5-6 hours of the smoke... Hopefully I have better luck this weekend.


----------



## walle (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Jesse.

Good looking dawg, smoker, and yard.  Nobody's cracking that lid without permission!

Good to have ya, I'm sure somebody will be along soon to help ya out with your temp problem.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2010)

jessedee said:


> Hey everyone - Thanks for the friendly welcome. I am a real rookie at smoking. believe me! I've over and under cooked everything I've put in my smoker. This weekend I plan to do a Boston and some ribs.  My issue seems to be that I cant get my smoker to maintain the right temp. i can get it to 225 but ends up dropping a lot within those 5-6 hours of the smoke... Hopefully I have better luck this weekend.


Jesse,

To get a question answered, it usually works better to start a new thread with the problem in the Title. A lot of good answers are missed, because the question is hidden in a thread about something else.

Bearcarver


----------



## jbg4208 (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome Jessedee. That is a good looking rig, and dog. I grew up with those all around me. the dog that is... Loved them.

With your problem. I found that I had to keep a smaller fire. Checking it every so often, adding small sticks as needed. For mine it doesn't take much to keep it going. If i get a big fire and try to choke it down with the vents then it just almost kills it altogether. So small fire worked for me. (That is for my rig though. most rigs will cook different than others. But this is what worked for mine.)  <- Edit

You will have to keep checking it every 30 min at first untill you get a good feel of it.  I like doing this though. I'm kind of a pyromaniac.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope this helps.

Boone


----------



## jessedee (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the fine advice. I will try that tomorrow and I will post a new thread with results. Have a good weekend fellas!


----------

